# What Happened To The Huffman Putter Stem Thread????



## RJWess (Feb 27, 2014)

Why was the 'I have a Huffman putter stem in a box that I am not using' thread deleted? I believe it was posted by (bobby jimmy). Was it just a hoax to get people in a frenzy?


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm assuming it was a victim of the no fishing policy.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 27, 2014)

Maybe bobby jimmy had has enough of the relentless pursuit.
Put it on ebay BJ (if you are not going to reply to my email)!
Chris


----------



## RJWess (Feb 27, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> Maybe bobby jimmy had has enough of the relentless pursuit.
> Put it on ebay BJ (if you are not going to reply to my email)!
> Chris




I agree, put it on ebay.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 27, 2014)

I think my $1,500 dollar offer freaked him out.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 27, 2014)

cyclingday said:


> I think my $1,500 dollar offer freaked him out.




For a stem?... Does it help activate a worm hole to enable you to travel in time?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 27, 2014)

cyclingday said:


> I think my $1,500 dollar offer freaked him out.




And I thought Colson Commander stems were pricey. Sheesh!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 27, 2014)

I asked the mods to delete it and they did. It annoys me that people have a hard time understanding a few simple rules so every time I see an ad that doesn't have a pic, price, and location I will send the mods a PM and ask that it be deleted. They said they would and politely inform the poster to re-post with the required info--just trying to make everyone happy--well not really but at least I am!


----------



## Boris (Feb 27, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> And I thought Colson Commander stems were pricey. Sheesh!




Don't worry, they still are.


----------



## bobby jimmy (Feb 27, 2014)

*my putter stem could be yours.*

Funny how touchy you guys are. 1500 excites me enough to go dig it out. Trolling is not my thing. I own it you don't and I'm lazy. Will post it this week. Now that I know how silly you are, how do I not get ripped off. I have boxes of collectable bike stuff so don't get all delete happy.


----------



## bobby jimmy (Feb 27, 2014)

*my stem*



scrubbinrims said:


> Maybe bobby jimmy had has enough of the relentless pursuit.
> Put it on ebay BJ (if you are not going to reply to my email)!
> Chris




Heard. I will dig it out soon.


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 27, 2014)

Deleted because I don't care...


----------



## bobby jimmy (Feb 27, 2014)

RJWess said:


> Why was the 'I have a Huffman putter stem in a box that I am not using' thread deleted? I believe it was posted by (bobby jimmy). Was it just a hoax to get people in a frenzy?




Quite a few pm's. A moderater is trying to twin flex a muscle. Cool...generate some interest.


----------



## bobby jimmy (Feb 27, 2014)

*my stem*



scrubbinrims said:


> Maybe bobby jimmy had has enough of the relentless pursuit.
> Put it on ebay BJ (if you are not going to reply to my email)!
> Chris




Wow just want to sell it for the highest price and will post a photo tomorrow.


----------



## bobby jimmy (Feb 27, 2014)

*my stem*

Maybe I was riding my bike?


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 27, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> For a stem?... Does it help activate a worm hole to enable you to travel in time?




Well, we were just talking about $1,500 dollar Motorbike tanks in another thread, and this stem is a hell of a lot more scarce than a Motorbike tank, and I need one, so what the hell!
You only live once, and money is made everyday. An original Putter stem hasn't been made for over 75 years.
I know its crazy, but you guys are brutal! How else am I going to get an og putter stem?


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 28, 2014)

If you are looking to see what something is worth you can either post in "general" or the appropriate category e.g. "balloon tire" and ask "what do you think this is worth?" If you want to run an auction then you go to Ebay. The for sale section is for items that that you know how much you want-not fishing for highest price. V/r Shawn


----------



## RJWess (Feb 28, 2014)

cyclingday said:


> Well, we were just talking about $1,500 dollar Motorbike tanks in another thread, and this stem is a hell of a lot more scarce than a Motorbike tank, and I need one, so what the hell!
> You only live once, and money is made everyday. An original Putter stem hasn't been made for over 75 years.
> I know its crazy, but you guys are brutal! How else am I going to get an og putter stem?




I agree with you.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 28, 2014)

If ya got it spend it! The last real one I was offered was $450. These are rare but that is borderline crazy (no offense Marty) money for that part. I believe this might be one of those anomalies Tim talked about in the Motorbike tank thread! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 28, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> If ya got it spend it! The last real one I was offered was $450. These are rare but that is borderline crazy (no offense Marty) money for that part. I believe this might be one of those anomalies Tim talked about in the Motorbike tank thread! V/r Shawn




 Yeah, I agree, but there seems to be some heady competition for this little gem, that none of us have even seen yet.  One things for sure, that if Bobby Jimmy didn't much feel like digging around for it, he sure does now.
 The one I need is the Firestone type, and somehow I doubt that this one will be that type, so it may sell for $450 afterall.


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Feb 28, 2014)

bobby jimmy said:


> Quite a few pm's. A moderater is trying to twin flex a muscle. Cool...generate some interest.




Please don't get arrogant. K?


----------



## RJWess (Feb 28, 2014)

Has anyone seen this stem?


----------



## slick (Feb 28, 2014)

Take it easy boys. Maybe john will just make them soon. Stranger things have happened.  Lol!


----------



## bobby jimmy (Feb 28, 2014)

*Huffman Putter stem*


----------



## bobby jimmy (Feb 28, 2014)

*sorry it's blurry*

I will post some better ones for Ebay.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Feb 28, 2014)

*exeptions*

I get why there are rules about posting prices but when it comes to something this scarce it would be nice if it stayed within the cabe group.  by not being able to ask about a value it ends up on eBay. The same member that insists on there being a value is tossing out a price of one third and saying that is a crazy price.  Seems hipocridical in a way.


----------



## chitown (Mar 1, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I asked the mods to delete it and they did. It annoys me that people have a hard time understanding a few simple rules so every time I see an ad that doesn't have a pic, price, and location I will send the mods a PM and ask that it be deleted. They said they would and politely inform the poster to re-post with the required info--just trying to make everyone happy--well not really but at least I am!





It annoys me that people have a hard time understanding that web forum rules are guidelines to make for a smooth running site and there should be exceptions to these rules without having to DELETE a thread. I understand you may think you have to turn in violators EVERYTIME you see such rule breaking, but you are in fact only driving away people from the site and onto the bay. If you don't care about that, that's fine, but I would like to think that as a community we can do better.

Fishing for a price ISN'T A CRIME! It's merely a person not wanting to get RIPPED OFF by advantageous buyers looking to jump on an uninformed seller when he is FORCED to post a price... (like a certain red goodyear tire fiasco seen here recently) 

This is the most ridiculous waste of a mods time I can think of. The mods are supposed to enforce conduct that isn't appropriate here on the cabe... not police private transactions on a sell thread. 

So the lesson is? Put a ridiculous price on everything and if you don't know what it's worth and put "trades OBO" to avoid being turned in by the hall monitors... so silly.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm a little slow on the uptake sometimes Chi but I get it; you don't like this rule so feel it shouldn't be adhered to. So what is wrong with people just posting in "General" or the appropriate section e.g. "Balloon Tire Bikes" and asking "Hey what do you think this is worth I'm thinking of selling it?" That way it keeps the "For Sale" section to just those items where a seller knows how much they want and buyers don't have to play some stupid little game--that's why the rule came about in the first place! 

I have a feeling this item was going to Ebay all along as this was an obvious fishing attempt. I believe the owner of this item saw the rules and deliberately violated them just to generate interest in the item. This is disrespectful to the site owner and the CABE community. I know some of you are on the RRB site so what happens when you violate the rules there? Other forums I belong to the Mods aren't near as nice as they are here they simply delete, warn you, and if you do it again your gone. 

As far as being hypocritical I simply stated what I saw the last one go for--I passed and it was sold. People can spend any amount they wish on a bike/part, that is their prerogative. I was simply stating my observations on the market value. Lastly the mods politely informed the poster of the rules and I don't think this will drive reasonable people away. If it does drive away someone who can't abide by a few simple rules then maybe we are all better off for it. I say if you don't like the rules go join another forum then everyone is happy. Jus my 2c. V/r Shawn


----------



## Screwtape (Mar 1, 2014)

Caddyshack, putter stem, I like it. 


bobby jimmy said:


> View attachment 140021


----------



## jkent (Mar 1, 2014)

I'll be dammed if I post my observations anymore. Got treated like a 2 yr. old for doing that.
JKent


----------



## chitown (Mar 1, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> it keeps the "For Sale" section *to just those* items where a seller knows how much they want and *buyers don't have to play some stupid little game*--that's why the rule came about in the first place!
> 
> I have a feeling this item was going to Ebay all along as *this was an obvious fishing attempt*. I believe the owner of this item saw the rules and deliberately violated them just to generate interest in the item. This is disrespectful to the site owner and the CABE community. I know some of you are on the RRB site so what happens when you violate the rules there? Other forums I belong to the Mods aren't near as nice as they are here they simply delete, warn you, and if you do it again your gone.
> 
> I say if you don't like the rules go join another forum then everyone is happy.




"To just those"  can you be more exclusionary!

"play some little game" As long as money is involved, a private monetary transaction is not a little game.

"this was an obvious fishing attempt"  that's your opinion but not necessarily true given the member says he never sold here and is trying to learn the rules. 

"if you don't like the rules go join another forum" Gee, that's soo helpful to tell me to go to the other antique and classic bike web forum... where is that again?

But to the point of those who say "this isn't an auction site" I ask you what is this place? Is it now a RETAIL SHOP with a price required to do business??? I say it's time for the new Selling/Trading section I nominate to be called:


The Swap Meet 
_where ridiculous prices, best offers, haggling and long pm's back and forth are encouraged. Perfect for a noob or if you don't know what it's worth._



The old sell forum that requires a price and location can be called:

The Retail Shop _
where sellers list prices and location and many power sellers set up shop. Many great deals are a click away.
_


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 1, 2014)

If a seller is truly trying to maximize price--which this seller indeed stated--then the way to do that is post on Ebay and post a link here on the site. Because there is already an auction site I see know reason to start a separate section as has been suggested. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 1, 2014)

chitown said:


> "To just those"  can you be more exclusionary!
> 
> "play some little game" As long as money is involved, a private monetary transaction is not a little game.
> 
> ...




I agree.... Then we wouldn't have to deal with another red Goodyear tire fire storm...lol


----------



## chitown (Mar 1, 2014)

chitown said:


> The Swap Meet
> _where ridiculous prices, best offers, haggling and long pm's back and forth are encouraged. Perfect for a noob or if you don't know what it's worth._






I request to amend the nomination of "the Swap Meet" to be changed to:

The Swap-E-Meet (the "E" is for Electronic )
_where ridiculous prices, best offers, fishing, haggling and long pm's back and forth are encouraged. Perfect for a noob or if you don't know what it's worth._

Just like a swap meet, in the "Swap-E-Meet" if you don't like a table (post) a vendor has set up, you move to the next one. Or go window shopping in the "Retail Store" section.


----------



## bobby jimmy (Mar 1, 2014)

*Silly*

I wanted to post it here because I figured I could get it to whomever really wants it or needs it for a build. I learned a bit more, especially about how to spend my free time. I have had many old bikes and plenty of rare ones. My bike collection has little to do with the internet. This stem was to never be sold but I have 2 more just sitting. I collect Huffmans and do so without the net. I know where this came from and met the little boy turned old man who rode the bike it was on. Every piece has a cool story and that won't be shared here. I tried to jump through some hoops but don't really care for banter from those who can't say hello first. I will continue to come here for eye candy and maybe read some. I wanted to sell something not get a tutorial on how frustrated some people get with a computer screen. I appreciate those of you who answered my questions or tried to make this enjoyable.


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Mar 1, 2014)

bobby jimmy said:


> I wanted to post it here because I figured I could get it to whomever really wants it or needs it for a build. I learned a bit more, especially about how to spend my free time. I have had many old bikes and plenty of rare ones. My bike collection has little to do with the internet. This stem was to never be sold but I have 2 more just sitting. I collect Huffmans and do so without the net. I know where this came from and met the little boy turned old man who rode the bike it was on. Every piece has a cool story and that won't be shared here. I tried to jump through some hoops but don't really care for banter from those who can't say hello first. I will continue to come here for eye candy and maybe read some. I wanted to sell something not get a tutorial on how frustrated some people get with a computer screen. I appreciate those of you who answered my questions or tried to make this enjoyable.



Hello.
Then you knew exactly what it was and how much it was worth before you posted your first sentence.


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Mar 1, 2014)

Hubs-n-Spokes said:


> Hello.
> Then you knew exactly what it was and how much it was worth before you posted your first sentence.




..........


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Mar 1, 2014)

bobby jimmy said:


> I wanted to post it here because I figured I could get it to whomever really wants it or needs it for a build. I learned a bit more, especially about how to spend my free time. I have had many old bikes and plenty of rare ones. My bike collection has little to do with the internet. This stem was to never be sold but I have 2 more just sitting. I collect Huffmans and do so without the net. I know where this came from and met the little boy turned old man who rode the bike it was on. Every piece has a cool story and that won't be shared here. I tried to jump through some hoops but don't really care for banter from those who can't say hello first. I will continue to come here for eye candy and maybe read some. I wanted to sell something not get a tutorial on how frustrated some people get with a computer screen. I appreciate those of you who answered my questions or tried to make this enjoyable.



I would like to see some pictures of your bikes.
Are you talking about the ones in your photo album??


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 1, 2014)

Looks like some people got played on that one. I stand by what I said earlier. V/r Shawn


----------



## bobby jimmy (Mar 1, 2014)

*It's on Ebay*

I certainly wasn't trying to play anyone and sorry if I chapped someone. The stem was just a paper weight here. My gallery photos are from a day a few years back when I had some folks come by to wash their bikes in the yard. Enjoy riding your bikes. Remember to have lots of friends and be nice to people.


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 1, 2014)

I don't think you were really playing anyone but you were definitely fishing regardless of your earlier "trolling is not my thing" comment which is not "nice" but to be expected on the rarer parts, pieces and bikes...and truth be told, the person willing to spend the most will end up with the stem, whether here or epay. I am sure you were contacted directly by those seriously interested so the heavy handed treatment by a few did nothing but take the potential purchase off the site and away from interested spectators like me. Now we'll all get to see how "nice to people" you can be if the auction runs the full length or gets pulled with one bidder in so far...epay wins...still fun to watch the excitement


----------



## bike (Mar 1, 2014)

*No registration for swap meet*



chitown said:


> "To just those"  can you be more exclusionary!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




FURTHER STILL NO REGISTRATION SHOULD BE REQUIRED! MOST people are here one time to move their find-they could care less about bikes- and yes there will be spam- so the faint of heart can simply AVOID THE FORUM. Maybe call it RATED X only the mature need click! And maybe a MOMMY HOLD MY HAND forum/service for timid to ask for a trusted person to preview listings on all fourms except RATED X.

The amca forum require you to be a paying member of the club to use the forum at all- how many great finds are they missing? Dubm.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm not in favor of this idea as I think it really opens up the possibility of some scams being run. V/r Shawn


----------



## JAF/CO (Mar 1, 2014)

*I think the sight you are looking for is called e-bay

list it buy it now or make offer  ask seller a question*


----------



## bike (Mar 1, 2014)

*Enter at own risk*



Freqman1 said:


> I'm not in favor of this idea as I think it really opens up the possibility of some scams being run. V/r Shawn




I am a big boy (in more ways than one) let me decide don't babysit me.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 1, 2014)

I think it's all good.
 This guy has had some boxes of parts sitting around, and he wanted to see whether there as any real interest in what he had.
He got some attention, so he decided that it was worth the effort to blow the dust off and dig through the boxes.
Now to be fair, everybody knows that an auction is the way to go.
I agree, that the General Discussion forum was the best place to start the conversation, but it really wasn't the crime of the Century to put it in the for sale section.
It didn't take long to get blown up, so in the end, the desired effect was achieved for everybody.


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 1, 2014)

bike said:


> I am a big boy (in more ways than one) let me decide don't babysit me.




Best line of the whole debacle...thanks for that


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 8, 2014)

OK, so now it ends with "winning" bidder $900 under the high offer here at $666.66 and winner has 0 feedback...what do those needing this stem think now?


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 8, 2014)

I deal with that all the time. 900 is awesome but after taxes who knows. If he is up to snuff on his records no other problems but not... :0.


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 8, 2014)

I guess you don't understand, after fishing, he was offered 1500 here and declined. It "sold" for 666 on eBay to what is probably a shill or fake bidder with 0 feedback 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 8, 2014)

Still happens all the time to me. Greed is the factor and there is nothing u can do about it. If your not in person making the deal then it's a free for all.  The seller got scared and sees visions of getting ripped off even if the price is more than fair.  He gambled and lost. The buyer saved himself some cash. Any time some one offers something for sale it's going to get the same feelings and reaction. It's all a gamble. I don't buy unless I'm there in person to see it and know it's going to be sold.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 8, 2014)

old hotrod said:


> I guess you don't understand, after fishing, he was offered 1500 here and declined. It "sold" for 666 on eBay to what is probably a shill or fake bidder with 0 feedback




Not really though, if you followed the saga closely you know that the high offer of $1500 was contingent on it being a firestone style stem with three slashes on the side, as it turned out it was not this type.  For a $900 savings I'd just buy this one and grind some more slashes in the side.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 8, 2014)

WOW its got to be the weather,some of you guys got to get out more often.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 8, 2014)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> WOW its got to be the weather,some of you guys got to get out more often.




Either that or you need to stay in more so you can see just how critically important these issues are!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 8, 2014)

$666.66 and zero feedback! is it just me, or does anyone else think Satan just joined ebay?


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 9, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> $666.66 and zero feedback! is it just me, or does anyone else think Satan just joined ebay?




 I was on my way, down to the crossroads, and a Firestone type Putter stem miraculously fell from Heaven. So fortunately, no deals with the Devil were necessary.


----------

